
Google.gov - IBM
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/googlegov
======
GuyPostington
"""

“I actually think most people don’t want Google to answer their questions,” he
elaborates. “They want Google to tell them what they should be doing next.”

Let’s say you’re walking down the street. Because of the info Google has
collected about you, “we know roughly who you are, roughly what you care
about, roughly who your friends are.” Google also knows, to within a foot,
where you are. Mr. Schmidt leaves it to a listener to imagine the
possibilities: If you need milk and there’s a place nearby to get milk, Google
will remind you to get milk. [Emphasis added.]

"""

This is all sorts of terrifying. This feels like google wants us all to become
slaves to the google machine and they will dictate all aspects of our lives.
Where is the free thought? An argument against that would be, "Oh but it frees
you up to think about other meaningful subjects instead of groceries!". I
don't buy it.

